

Ask YC: Bay Area startup events for 8/2 weekend - mat3

I've only been here for a week.  Does anyone know any events this weekend to meet other hackers and startupers :)
======
alaskamiller
what's your email?

~~~
mat3
just updated profile - It's matt @ thazhmon . com

